# AutoGuide.com's 2014 3-Row Crossover Shootout - Video



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Until the mid-1980s, those with large families usually bought station wagons with a who-cares-about-safety rearward facing third row of seats. But then the minivan was introduced and everything changed. For the next fifteen years, troops of kids were transported here and there in these pragmatic boxes on wheels. As is often the case though, consumer taste’s changed.
> 
> Today the three-row station wagons rival the mountain gorilla on the critically endangered species list while the minivan has become more passé than bridge clubs. Now there is a new king of big family transport – the three-row crossover utility vehicle (CUV).
> 
> ...


Read the detailed 2014 3-Row Crossover Comparison on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Rocketman (Jul 6, 2006)

Nissan/Murano has it's work cut out for itself. I don't think it's can continue to run with the big dogs. Just too many better SUV's in this size and price range to stay competitive.


----------



## GreenEyedAngel (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmmm....this article is talking about crossovers. Having been a child and driver of the giant station wagon (72 Chevy Kingswood Estate - biggest wagon ever made), crossovers were never intended to replace the full-size minivan or true SUV nor the station wagon. Trying to make them do so seems a bit ridiculous due to the sacrifices; seems to me like a market misunderstanding if they focus on that segment w/this product to begin with.


----------



## briano42 (Apr 15, 2014)

GreenEyedAngel said:


> Hmmm....this article is talking about crossovers. Having been a child and driver of the giant station wagon (72 Chevy Kingswood Estate - biggest wagon ever made), crossovers were never intended to replace the full-size minivan or true SUV nor the station wagon. Trying to make them do so seems a bit ridiculous due to the sacrifices; seems to me like a market misunderstanding if they focus on that segment w/this product to begin with.


I spent a few years driving a 74 Ford LTD country squire wagon. that was a beast!
Hard to imagine anything bigger...

About the article, as the man says, station wagons and minivan sales are falling. I don't see anything else picking up sales to 5,6 7 passenger families, so I think it's a fair assesment of buyer choices.
That's why I have my 14 Pathfinder. It is good for 5 of us in comfort, with the little one all the way in the back..


----------

